# US Combat Badge



## TN2IC (8 Mar 2011)

Just taking this to to new topic. (from  Combat Shirts topic)


OK, try to make this as simple as I can.

Canadian Forces member deploys overseas with an Amercain unit. Member is issued a combat badge from the Amercain unit. When the tour is done, is the member still entitled to wear this badge back in Canada. (On the rain jacket)


Your thoughts?


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Mar 2011)

As this is a Division Patch (10th Mountain Division) and the Canadian's wearing it are attached to the Div, then no, they would not be allowed to wear it in Canada.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2011)

Realistically, and dollars to doughnuts if you ask any RSM, No. Even overseas it wouldn't have been an entitlement or approved accoutrement, imo, though A-AD-265-000/AG-001 doesn't specifically have anything applying to it.

It's an American rule that they wear their badge, but there isn't a reciprocal Canadian rule.

As far as back home, Foreign badges are covered under the same pub, and there's nothing that says you can. Chapters 3 and 5 of the dress instruction would hold any answer.


----------



## MikeL (9 Mar 2011)

If you have your own backpack or hat with velcro, then wear the patch there, otherwise display it somewhere in your home or your locker at work or whatever.

As said above it wouldn't be allowed.  Also no reason to wear it on your rain jacket sleeve other then to show off and draw attention to yourself.


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Mar 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Also no reason to wear it on your rain jacket sleeve other then to show up and draw attention to yourself.


Exactly.  Why would you want to walk around Pet (or wherever) with the patch on?


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Mar 2011)

This is a  big NO. Rain jackets are not to be adorned with patches of any sort.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> This is a  big NO. Rain jackets are not to be adorned with patches of any sort.



.........yet.  Otherwise, what's with the honking huge (and annoying) Velcro thing on the sleeve?


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Mar 2011)

To hang your hat on so you dont misplace it...Come on Moe, get with the times!


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> To hang your hat on so you dont misplace it...Come on Moe, get with the times!



D'oh!  I had no idea my beret would stick to it!   :camo:


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Mar 2011)

BTW, TN2IC, what you were given is not a Combat Badge, but the unit's shoulder sleeve insignia.

The American Army Combat Uniform (ACU) do have velcro patches on each shoulder of the ACU Jacket, the equivalent of our Combat Shirt.

According to their Dress Regs, the shoulder sleeve insignia of the uniform a soldier is currently assigned is to be affixed to the left shoulders.

On the right shoulder, they have the option of affixing the unit patch of any unit with which they have served in a combat zone.

So, for them, it's something they do wear as part of regs. Closest we have would be what's on your slip on. Certain US specialty badges may be worn, however only on our dress uniforms.

Personally, I'd just throw it in a shadow box.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Mar 2011)

I agree keep the RSM's Blood Pressure normal put it in a shadow box and display it.


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Mar 2011)

The Badge depicted in the picture above is indeed the '10 Mountain Division' badge which is currently in Command of Regional Command South. Canada does have some personnel working and posted to this HQ and it's D/Comd is a Canadian BGen.

Canadian Personnel Posted or Attached Posted to RC(S) HQ (10 Mtn Div) are authorized to wear the '10 Mountain Division' Badge while they are posted to 10 Mtn Div - RC(S) HQ

The Combat Action Badge for USFOR-A is the following badge:


----------



## MikeL (9 Mar 2011)

The Combat Action Badge is not that USFOR-A patch.

http://www.army.mil/symbols/CombatBadges/action.html

It is a badge worn above medals on the dress uniform and above the left breast pocket on ACUs.



Combat Patches are the unit patch worn on the right sleeve after serving with a unit in a combat zone as Beadwindow 7 said above. 
http://usmilitary.about.com/od/army/a/combatpatch.htm


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2011)

Shadow box it is guys.  I don't want be on the RSM radar.  ;D

Thanks everyone for your input.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Danjanou (10 Mar 2011)

Mind you can always order one of these puppies to dazzle the ladies in bars.  8)


http://www.zazzle.ca/10th_mountain_division_tshirt-235893587481372107


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Mind you can always order one of these puppies to dazzle the ladies in bars.  8)
> 
> 
> http://www.zazzle.ca/10th_mountain_division_tshirt-235893587481372107



Nah, I"m married bud... Shadow box is it.  :facepalm:



Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Mar 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> BTW, TN2IC, what you were given is not a Combat Badge, but the unit's shoulder sleeve insignia.
> 
> The American Army Combat Uniform (ACU) do have velcro patches on each shoulder of the ACU Jacket, the equivalent of our Combat Shirt.
> 
> ...



Holy Badge Clutter Batman... maybe they should just issue a sash and attach all the bling to that.


----------



## Danjanou (11 Mar 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Holy Badge Clutter Batman... maybe they should just issue a sash and attach all the bling to that.



Now let's not make the LOF jealous 8)


----------



## greentoblue (11 Mar 2011)

RHIP (Rank Hath Its Privileges) - on Unified Warrior last month, MGen Fraser wore his arid combats with the 10th Div patch.  I believe he said he was going to theatre on a TAV that night or next day which was why he was wearing it.  Other than that, Army guys who have graduated from the US Ranger or Special Forces courses can and do wear their tabs on Cdn combats but not unit patches unless they are actually attach posted to that unit ie serving on exchange.

For air crews, on the flight suits they are allowed to wear the patch of whatever aircraft they are qualified.  I've seen Cdn pilots wear RAF Tornado and USAF F15 patches.  The TACP guys also occasionally wear their aircraft qualification patch on arid combats.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Mar 2011)

greentoblue said:
			
		

> For air crews, on the flight suits they are allowed to wear the patch of whatever aircraft they are qualified.



Theres more to it than that. We can wear whatever as long as it has been approved by the CO and is within guidlines.


----------



## DirtyDog (11 Mar 2011)

greentoblue said:
			
		

> Other than that, Army guys who have graduated from the US Ranger or Special Forces courses can and do wear their tabs on Cdn combats


I've never seen anyone (recently) wear Ranger or SF tabs with combats.  There isn't even provisions for them on TW combats anyway.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Mar 2011)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone (recently) wear Ranger or SF tabs with combats.  There isn't even provisions for them on TW combats anyway.



Actually, you don't need a badge to identify Rangers and SF. Just watch them while they talk to each other:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYeMyhsFSVM


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Mar 2011)

Thank you daft.  That led me off to many a laugh.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Mar 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Actually, you don't need a badge to identify Rangers and SF. Just watch them while they talk to each other:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYeMyhsFSVM



 ;D that was funny!! Thanks!!


----------



## greentoblue (13 Mar 2011)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone (recently) wear Ranger or SF tabs with combats.  There isn't even provisions for them on TW combats anyway.



You're right.  Come to think of it I haven't seen anyone recently (last couple of years) wear those tabs in the TW combats.  But I have seen it continued to be worn on the arid combats such as on Athena Roto 6.  Best example is this photo of LCol Mills wearing his tab and attached US unit patch.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Mar 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Just taking this to to new topic. (from  Combat Shirts topic)
> 
> OK, try to make this as simple as I can.
> 
> ...



Any insight as to why there is a white X stitched into the Canadian flag.


----------



## dangerboy (24 Mar 2011)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Any insight as to why there is a white X stitched into the Canadian flag.



Has no meaning or significances it is just how they attached the flag to a piece of Velcro.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Mar 2011)

Sure does look ridiculous (The white X I mean)


----------



## TN2IC (24 Mar 2011)

It due to the top layer keeps peeling off. The Amercian flag doesn't have the stitched x, and it keeps peeling. More fuel for the 1st Sgts to jack them up.


----------



## q_1966 (25 Mar 2011)

guess the military couldnt afford OD fabric


----------



## MikeL (25 Mar 2011)

Get Nautical 

Does a thin white X over it really bother you that much?  It's a non-issue, I've never heard anyone say anything about the X tell you.


----------



## q_1966 (25 Mar 2011)

It does irritate me...and whats wrong with being a social outcast  :blotto:


----------



## bdcasey916 (25 Mar 2011)

It has nothing to do with the CF not being able to afford OD fabric, it is an IR material.  And who cares if there is a white x through it, no one over there worries about something as small and trivial as that.  As long as your country flag is proudly on your army, it makes no difference in the world


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Mar 2011)

The material is primarily made to reflect Infra Red as to keep our troops safe.

Give your head a shake.


----------



## DirtyDog (25 Mar 2011)

Seriously?  

Man, this whole thread is suspect.

I will say however, I did find the large IR flags and the IFF patches to be extremely shoddily made.  Horrible stitching and overall workmanship.  Junk.


----------

